# BIOS erkennt Beide 16GB RAM Windows nur 1 RAM 8GB



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo und Guten Tag,

ich habe ein Problem das bei meinem neuen PC nur 1 Ram Riegel von 2 erkannt wird.
Also ich habe ein folgendes:

Asus Prime B350-Plus AMD B350 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail Asus Prime B350-Plus AMD B350 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 - Hardware,

AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 6x 3.60GHz So.AM4 AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 6x 3.60GHz So.AM4 WOF - Sockel AM4 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2666 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2666 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-2666 (PC4-21300U) - Hardware,

Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit

Mein BIOS ist Aktuell. (PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 0609)

Im Bios werden 2 RAM Riegel (2x 8GB) erkannt. Laut Taskmanager und Aida64 hab ich aber nur 8 GB RAM.

Laut Asus Seite werden meine Ram vom Mainboard Supportet: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...78.2022894502.1496135301-817457868.1496010967
Was ich bisher versucht habe:
RAM einzeln gesteckt und die Steckplätze getauscht. Fazit:

Einzeln werden sie erkannt. Sprich kein RAM Riegel ist kaputt und auch das Mainboard funzt.

Via Suche hab ich folgendes gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...orsair-vengeance-ddr4-2400-cl14-dual-kit.html 

Leider steht nur das gleiche Problem und keine Lösung.
Könnt ihr mir helfen oder soll ich die Riegel tauschen?

LG


----------



## Schnuetz1 (30. Mai 2017)

Hast du jeden Riegel in allen Slots probiert? Vielleicht ist auch ein RAM-Slot kaputt. 
Ansonsten entweder mal MemTest laufen lassen oder den RAM einschicken.
Mehr Ideen habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort!
ich hab sie getauscht und einzeln. einzeln gehen die beide!
die anderen Steckplätze kann ich leider nicht versuchen weil der CPU kühler zu groß ist um die dort zu stecken
Momentan auf 2 und 4 gesteckt.
beide gehen auf 2 einzeln und auch auf 4 gehen beide einzeln 
MemTest sagt keine Fehler gefunden! und das obwohl er 2 RAMs überprüft

Einschicken ja ok aber einzeln gehen ja beide?!?!


----------



## Schnuetz1 (30. Mai 2017)

Du hast natürlich auch recht, dass zwei RAM-Riegel, welche beide gehen, doof zum einschicken sind.
Entweder stellst du dich doof und sagst einfach: "Ein Riegel tut nicht, bitte gegen ein neues Kit umtauschen" und wenn es dann nicht geht, probierst du das mit dem Board, oder du meldest dich beim Support und schilderst dein komplettes Problem.
Da würde ich aber dann drauf wetten, dass Asus das Problem auf den RAM und Corsair das Problem auf das Board schiebt. 
Vielleicht hat auch jemand anderes hier noch eine Idee.


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

Mach doch mal ein Bild von CPUZ.


----------



## Wafermaker (30. Mai 2017)

Hab das selbe Board das aktuelle BIOS müsste 613 sein.


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

Du hast recht am 24.5 gab es eine neue Version werde ich daraufspielen. danke
hier die bilder:

beim 4 ten bild vom Taskmanager werden oben links sogar die 16 angezeigt...aber nicht verwendet?  ich verstehe es  nachmehr...


----------



## amdahl (30. Mai 2017)

Woran genau machst du fest dass Windows nur 8GB erkennt/verwendet?


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

in cpuz wird alles korrekt angezeigt läuft auch im Dual channel.
Läuft nur mit 2133 statt 2666 Mhz
Im Taskmanager stehen doch auch 16 GB.Speicherauslastung hat er gerade 8Gb
Scheint für mich alles Ok zu sein.


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

daran:

oder meint ihr das ist korrekt?

soll ich in der msconfig noch die 16 Gb einstellen oder so lassen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

Versuch macht klug kannst ruhig mal probieren mit dem maximalen Speicher anklicken.Er zeigt aber an das 16Gb installiert sind.


----------



## drstoecker (30. Mai 2017)

genau das ist das problem, irgendwo in der systemkofig was umgestellt und dann wunderst du dich das es nicht richtig angezeigt wird?
im bios sowie im windows werden doch die 16gb angezeigt oder nicht? am besten du setzt das system nochmal neu auf!


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

Hier stand mist
Ob die Slot Belegung entscheidend ist?Im Bios wird der Speicher ja auch erkannt und in Cpuz auch.

Gib den Befehl mal ein in der Eingabeauffoderung als Amin:"bcdedit /enum /v"


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

ich habe nix in der Systemconfig umgestellt ich habe das aus folgendem Thread Windows 10 erkennt nur 28GB Ram, Cpu-z/Bios erkennt 32GB

und das System ist gestern in betrieb gegangen also ganz frisch


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

Hast du denn jetzt mal in Msconfig umgestellt auf max Speicher?


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

ja gerade eben und es ändert nix nach dem neustart ist der hacken drin aber eine 0 steht und der Auswahl Fläche


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2017)

Finde es dennoch komisch was bei ihm angezeigt wird.
Hier mal links sein Bild und recht meines.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihm werden nicht überall 16 GB angezeigt oder angerechnet.
In CPU-Z stimmt es aber. 

Innerhalb der MS-Config musst du nichts einstellen, hier müsste direkt jenes angewendet werden wenn hierzu nichts bestimmt wurde.
Hast du Windwos mal neu aufgesetzt? Und im Bios darf kein Multi-Monitor aktiviert sein, sonst wird deine iGPU mit verwendet, die auch vom Arbeitsspeicher abzweigt.
Stell mal ein Bild aus dem Gerätemanager ein. Um zu sehen ob dort die iGPU mit auftaucht.

Wobei die IGPU normal keine 8GB für sich beziehen würde.


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

Kannst da was auswählen? Beim maximalen Speicher?
Mit der IGPU dachte ich auch erst,aber er hat ja keine Er hat ja Ryzen
Es wird zwar angezeigt das 16GB installiert sind,aber Windows verwendet halt nur 8 so wie es aussieht.


Edit:Überprüfe den Ram nochmals einzeln ob er auch einzeln voll verwendet wird.So lasst sich der Arbeitsspeicher erweitern und aktivieren - PC-WELT
Ansonsten evt. auchmal einen Memtest durchführen


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

soweit ich weiß hab ich keinen igpu aber hier der Gerätemanager:

es ist als würde alles die Rams erkennen aber Windows wills nicht nutzen...

ja da kann ich folgendes einstellen: aber wenn ich ok klicke und nochmal erweiterte optionen aufmache steht da 0 aber mit kacken

MemTest hab ich schon gemacht keine fehler

Edit: hier nochmal: letztes bild


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2017)

Was du noch versuchen kannst ist ein Update des Bios... falls es eine neue Version gibt.


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

werde ich heute Abend machen! dann berichte ich nochmal.


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

Einzeln wurden 8Gb erkannt und auch verwendet?


----------



## equief (30. Mai 2017)

husys schrieb:


> ja gerade eben und es ändert nix nach dem neustart ist der hacken drin aber eine 0 steht und der Auswahl Fläche



Der Haken gehört raus, poste bitte nochmal einen Screenshot vom Ressourcen Monitor (vermutlich sind die 8GB "für Hardware reserviert"). Hast du nach dem Umstecken auf andere Bänke nochmal einen CMOS reset gemacht ? Hast du die Möglichkeit ein anderes RAM Kit zu verwenden ? Könnte tatsächlich inkompatibel sein


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

ich muss leider auf arbeit aber ich werde das heute Abend nochmal genauestens testen mit den einzelnen Rams
Edit: du hast recht 8 sind Reserviert.


----------



## equief (30. Mai 2017)

Ok, dann viel Erfolg beim CMOS Reset - ansonsten tausch den RAM einfach um

PS: Vor Jahren hatte ich mal einen Athlon der seinerzeit 2x 1GB nicht erkennen wollte, dort war die Lösung das der Kühler zu fest aufgeschraubt war und die CPU nicht mit allen Pins in Berührung kam


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

cmd als Admin ausführen  "Wmic memorychip list full"  mal eingeben.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2017)

Kann es sein dass du irgendeine Ramdisk eingerichtet hast? Kenne mich jetzt mit Ramdisk nicht aus, aber mir ist bekannt das da ein Teil des Arbeitsspeicher belegt wird.


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

den kühler und CPU haben die von Mindfactory eingebaut..(RAM übrigens auch) ich kenn mich nicht aus aber würde sowas im zusammenhang mit dem RAM stehen? Wenn nicht alle pins Kontakt haben könnte man aber davon ausgehen das noch mehr nicht geht oder?

Das mit Wmic probiere ich auch mal heute abend. Danke

Und ramdisk? Ne nicht das ich wüsste ausser das kann ausversehen  passieren was ich nicht denke. Würde mir das als Festplatte angezeigt? Wenn ja das hab ich das nicht gemacht.


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

"Wmic memorychip list full" kam das bei rum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equief (30. Mai 2017)

Die Ausgabe sieht sauber aus, etwas anderes hätte ich auch nicht erwartet.

Teste die zwei Module einzeln mit Memtest (also pro Test nur 1 Modul im PC)


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

Habe nun das BIOS geUpdatet hat einwandfrei geklappt.


Danach hab ich das mit den Rams versucht.
Ergebnis:
Ich nenne sie jetzt A1 B1 A2 B2
Ursprünglicher zustand: Ram in A2 und B2
Dann habe ich den B2 raus. Also nur A2 drin = alles OK
Dann A2 raus und den anderen in B2 rein = Fehlermeldung und Windows fährt nicht hoch 
Dann die anderen 2 Steckplätze versucht 
A1 und B1 = Windows fährt nicht hoch und will sich reparieren was nicht funzt.
So dann kam die Panik und habe alles wieder auf Ursprung gemacht = Windows repariert sich und startet normal.
Jetzt ist wieder alles beim alten 16GB installiert 8 GB Verwendbar

habe nach jedem tausch ein CMOS Reset gemacht(ausstecken starten)

heißt das dass bord ist im Ar..h oder kann das immer noch zb am Bios liegen? sprich aufein BIOS update warten


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

Das Problem tritt wohl häufiger auf,aber eine konkrete Lösung gibt es nie:"Von X GB werden nur noch X GB angezeigt oder verwendet" - Bitte vorher lesen. - ComputerBase Forum
Fur Hardware reservierten Arbeitsspeicher freigeben - ComputerBase Forum
Würde defekter Ram  überhaupt angezeigt?Bzw. gäbs da keine Fehlermeldungen?
Wenn du die Ram Riegel einzeln verwendest zwackt er aber nix ab  oder?
A2 B2 wird empfohlen.Farblich identisch für Dual-Channel

Würde Win auch nochmal versuchen neu zu installieren.


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

oh oben falsch geschrieben war von Anfang an (und jetzt wieder) A2 und B2 
hab oben editiert.


----------



## equief (30. Mai 2017)

husys schrieb:


> heißt das dass bord ist im Ar..h oder kann das immer noch zb am Bios liegen? sprich aufein BIOS update warten



Deshalb sollst du ja den Memtest machen, damit kann man das ganze gut eingrenzen


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

Hast du mal geschaut was der im abgesichertem Modus von Windows anzeigt?
Gib das mal ein in der eingabeauf. :bcdedit /enum /v und poste das Bild mal

Der Haken in Msconfig bei maximaler Speicher sollte definitiv raus sein.


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

habe nochmal ein Windows Memtest gemacht wieder ohne Fehler!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Haken in Msconfig bei maximaler Speicher ist  raus!


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

Hier gibs ähnlichen Thread dazu:8GB für Hardware reserviert
Die einzelnen Riegel liefen aber in allen 4 Slots?
Cpu Kühler zu fest angezogen wurde auch ab und zu als Fehlerquelle genannt.
So langsam gehen mir auch die Ideen aus
Kannst du nur noch irgendwie gegentesten mit anderem Ram,wenn der auch nicht geht,musst du wohl das Board tauschen.


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

so hab jetzt nochmal probiert an dem Rams rumzuspielen...
beide gehen einzeln auf A2 
einer auf B2 geht nicht
heißt Windows startet nicht bzw geht Nichtmal der Monitor an
jetzt wurde es noch merkwürdiger... als ich sie wieder auf Ausgangszustand getan habe ging der pc auch nicht an.. musste jetzt einen raus tun das er überhaupt gestartet hat. also momentan nur A2 belegt


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

Dann evt. doch ein Riegel defekt oder der Cpu Kühler ist zu fest angezogen.
Wurde beim Memtest bei beiden Ram Riegeln die volle Kapazität angezeigt?


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

also der Memtest sagt mir nur keine Fehler und es werden 8 GB voll verwendet/angezeigt


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht testest du mal mit einer Linux Live CD ob dort der komplette Speicher erkannt wird um Windows als Problemquelle mal ausschliessen zu können.
Kennst du niemanden der dir DDR4 Speicher borgen könnte oder der deinen testen kann?Wäre die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## husys (30. Mai 2017)

also wollte nochmal jeden riegel auf jedem slot testen...
ich glaub ich habe jetzt 20 versuche gebraucht bis Windows wieder hochgefahren ist ich denke da ist irgendwas am bord defekt.
nein habe leider keinen Kollegen mit DDR4 Speicher...
ich denke ich werde Mainboard und Riegel zurückgeben... ich geb auf
das Problem ist ja jetzt das er nur noch mit einem Riegel hochfährt und das auch nicht immer -.-

hat wer eine alternative Empfehlung? 4AM bord und DDR 4 RAM?


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2017)

Hattest du den Kühler nochmal etwas gelockert oder ist das der Boxed Kühler gewesen mit Push Pins?
Wie wärs hiermit:preislich ähnlich dem Asus Prime MSI B350 Gaming Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder hier etwas teurer: MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die unterstützen wohl beide schon den Ryzen 5

Besser vorher auch schauen ob der Ryzen 5 auch schon ab dem ersten Bios unterstützt wird,sonst erlebt man die nächste Überraschung

Ballistix Sport LT Red 16GB Kit (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 UDIMM CT10507254 | B350 GAMING PRO CARBON | Crucial DE
Ballistix Sport LT Grau 16GB Kit (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 UDIMM CT10507180 | B350 GAMING PRO CARBON | Crucial DE


----------



## equief (31. Mai 2017)

Das mit dem CPU Kühler zu fest angezogen hatte ich schon vorher geschrieben...

@TE: Tausch erstmal das was für dich einfacher ist (Board oder RAM) - aber so wie du es schreibst tippe ich aktuell aufs Board


----------



## Gast20180430 (31. Mai 2017)

schau mal hier - vielleicht hilft's


----------



## equief (31. Mai 2017)

Das hatten wir schon...


----------



## husys (2. Juni 2017)

Soo habe das neue Mainboard bekommen (MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon) hab alles zusammengebaut und es GEHT ja es GEHT auf Anhieb!

Denke das Mainboard war das Problem...

ach ja habe den Kühler ja demontieren müssen. Meines Erachtens war der nicht zu fest angeschraubt.

Danke Danke für eure Mühen und Hilfe!!!


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Juni 2017)

Na dann viel Spass


----------

